# Tonyas back day



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 20, 2014)

http://youtu.be/qZEZ0aDnFqM


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 20, 2014)

http://youtu.be/4ydKPQMsE8Q


----------



## charley (Aug 20, 2014)

...      Tonya ..  making it happen


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 20, 2014)

http://youtu.be/W7QbWNhl_BA


----------



## Watson (Aug 20, 2014)

ur a dick for cheating on her bro.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 21, 2014)

whatever do you mean


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 21, 2014)

I think I would have issues with some one shooting a video while I was trying to lift.... I dont like people looking at me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 21, 2014)

thats nice


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 22, 2014)

at least one of the vids had Joan Jett playing, good work KOS, she is a beast


----------



## MRS.KOS (Aug 24, 2014)

Griffith said:


> ur a dick for cheating on her bro.....



We have both done things like that, BUT yeah, he is a dick.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Aug 24, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> at least one of the vids had joan jett playing, good work kos, she is a beast



whoa.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 25, 2014)

thnx little :'(


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 25, 2014)

MRS.KOS said:


> We have both done things like that, BUT yeah, he is a dick.



Everyone goes thru stages in a marriage, and a lot of times you come out stronger because of it, but you guys are getting to the age where the future is more important than the past. leave some baggage at the door and move forward........


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mrs Ko posts online now? Any other gfs posting here? all my gf does is go over my phone and facebukkk, if I show her this place she will just read all my private messeges and stuff. going to sleep now, good bye.


----------

